# Thunderbird not removing messages marked as junk



## brianxwall

Despite all options being set correctly, as far as I can see, Tbird marks messages as junk in my inbox (multi address) but does nothing else. It won't remove them or delete them. If I click on the junk icon next to the message in the list then click it again, then the message vanishes.
vers 102.5.1 Win 11 Edge browser


----------



## Corday

Right click Inbox>Properties>General>Repair Folder


----------

